# Favorite Works from Schubert



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

Schubert! Remains my all time favorite. Which works do you like the most? And don't you dare to say that his music is simple and repititive!


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

I know it's not the prevailing opinion, but I quite like his earlier symphonies, particularly No. 2.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I don't know the piano sonatas by the numbers, but the B-flat, G major, and D major should be on my list.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

These two:

Symphony No. 9 
Fantasy in F minor


----------



## Handelian (Nov 18, 2020)

Of the works there, has to be the Wintereisse performed by Scheier and Richter


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

My favorite work of Schubert's, String Quartet no. 15, isn't up there. Hence "other."

That work is followed by the String Quintet and Symphony no. 9 (perhaps my favorite symphony other than the Choral Symphony).


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Arpeggione sonata


Classical Playlists said:


> don't you dare to say that his music is simple and repititive!


His music is simple and repetitive


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> Arpeggione sonata
> 
> His music is simple and repetitive


...And that's just fine.


----------



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

hammeredklavier said:


> Arpeggione sonata
> 
> His music is simple and repetitive


You again hahaha
I'll make a guess:
Along with Haydn and Schubert, I guess you don't like Dvorak, Bruckner, Tchaikovsky ... either. Is that correct?
Maybe even Chopin or Britten ...


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

Symphonies 5 and 8.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Symphony 9 "The Great"
Piano Sonata 13 in A major, D 664
Incidental Music to Rosamunde


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

There's a problem connecting with overseas sites today so I'm posting to the thread again, hoping not to repeat myself.

Schubert's melodies can be so painfully beautiful that I look forward to their frequent return.

It's late (!) Schubert that I love most - all the late piano sonatas and chamber music, symphony no. 8 and the two great song cycles and the collection called Schwanengesang.

As many of Schubert's 600 plus Lieder surpass even those of the song cycles I'd wear our your patience listing my favourites. So, just a few:

Nacht und Träume
Die Götter Griechenlands
Im Frühling
Nachtviolen
Frühlingsglaube

und so weiter...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

All....again :angel:


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

I love them all!


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Other: Symphony 5

There is a lot to love with Schubert but my favorite is the 5th with the Trout a close runner up.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Symphony #9
Octet


----------



## Musicaterina (Apr 5, 2020)

I really love the string quintet, also because it is a string quintet with two violoncellos.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

If I was a better pianist than I am now, that would be the first thing I would embark on learning.

I also like the Jam Handy Orchestra arrangement (1940) and the arrangement with a new trio by Frank Churchill (1934).


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

I have never been able to establish a connection with Schubert's music, orchestral or for solo piano. I like very much though, *Symphony 8 "Unfinished"*.


----------



## Agamenon (Apr 22, 2019)

Schubert, a master of lieds, sometimes overlooked as a master of piano.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Favorite Work from Schubert?*

Symphony No. 5 In B Flat.

Everything else he wrote ranks a decimal point behind in second place.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

It says a lot about Schubert that only one of the works on the OP's list would be a serious contender for my no. 1 favorite, and that is the extraordinary cello quintet. Others would include Der hirt auf dem felsen, the Arpeggione sonata, and the B-flat piano trio (no. 1) (edit: and the string quartet no. 15, I agree with ORigel), though the E-flat piano trio (no. 2) and the piano sonata in A (no. 20), both of which are on the list, wouldn't be far behind.


----------

